# Crossing signal wiring



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, I have a quick question, I have a Circuitron df-1 unit & just purchased NJ International Crossing Signals 1095, diesel horn & grade crossing bell sound modules with speakers. My question is how do you wire it all together & make it work? Is it possible to connect both sound modules & speakers to the circuitron unit at the same time without having to buy one unit for each module? I have the installation instructions that came with everything but they mean nothing to me. I have no idea what goes where. Do you have any idea as to how to do this? Step by step instructions &/or a diagram would be great. Thank you so much for any help you can be.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Are these the instructions you have?

http://www.circuitron.com/index_files/ins/800-5250ins.pdf

While the written instructions are somewhat dense,
the actual circuit drawing seems quite clear. Do you
have that?

Don


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, i have that copy of instructions. I'm not sure what to do/how to connect the resistors? I've never used led lights before. I don't know where to connect the sound module on the circuitron unit? Can you run 2 modules off of the circuitron unit? Thanks for your help.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Check on the circuit drawing the controller's upper right set of terminals.

The terminal labelled LAMP is Positive current. You connect ONE
resistor to it, and the 'common' wire that goes to all the LONG wires
on each LED. Note that there are 2 other terminals, The SHORT wire of One LED in each signal goes to the L and the other short wire LED goes to the R. (I assume that to mean left and right LED)
Wired that way, the internal electronics causes the LEDs to alternately flash. You also see
how additional signals are connected the same way. 

There is no mention of Sound. Give us the Sound make
and model number and we can see what is available.

Don


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks again for your help. I'm trying to hook this up for my 8 year old train fanatic son.


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

The sound modules are ITT/HE 200 diesel horn & ITT/HQ300 crossing bell.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I wasn't as lucky with these units. I could not
find their circuitry on Google as I did with the
controller.

Since the controller instructions had the circuit
drawing, check the instructions for these units.
If you find the drawings, could you scan them
and post the scan. Or take a clear photo of
them and post those.

Don


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

*ITT Products circuitry*

Hi, I found the instructions that I received for the ITT sound modules. Attached below is a photo attachment. Thanks again!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I think I understand what you want to do. You want the
crossing signals to operate when they detect the presence
of a train...and the bells to ding (the sound unit) as they
do.

I studied your sound manuals and the several different ways to use that piece of
gear and there is nothing absolutely clear as to how to
activate the sound unit by the signal system. 

The phone number of ITT is on your instructions. I would
advise contacting them to get accurate
instructions so that you do not damage the solid state
components.

Since both units are designed and built by ITT I should think
they would be connectable.

Sorry I couldn't figure this one out.

Don


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for all of your help!!!!


----------



## bob from pdx (Mar 18, 2014)

hello Don, can he hook up the bell input to the crossing output to get the signal he needs? bob from pdx. just a thought i had good luck and will follow u on this...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

bob from pdx said:


> hello Don, can he hook up the bell input to the crossing output to get the signal he needs? bob from pdx. just a thought i had good luck and will follow u on this...


I would think so since they are intended to be used
together, but there is nothing clear in the schematics
or instructions of either that says where to connect. It's
easy to fry electronics with the wrong connection thus
the suggestion to talk to the folks who make the units.

Don


----------



## bob from pdx (Mar 18, 2014)

thanks Don, Very wise and i thought also this. :applther thought was a relay for both in parallel wanting your input to. take care glad for responce Bob


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

You guys are getting fancy on this wiring stuff! Remember I'm electrically challenged!! You have to break it down simple for me.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

clcurry said:


> You guys are getting fancy on this wiring stuff! Remember I'm electrically challenged!! You have to break it down simple for me.


You're right. It would have been much easier for you if the maker
had designed it for 'plug and play'. Actually, it may be, it's just
not clear in the instructions. After you talk with the company let us
know what they say.

Don


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bob from pdx (Mar 18, 2014)

clcurry, waiting for reply from u as what manufacture says. but to explain relay for u is easy if u want me to. then to find the correct relay for your app. take care and wait for Don reply also Bob


----------



## clcurry (Nov 17, 2012)

*Wiring*

Thanks guys! I bought a Logic Rail GCP infrared & a pair of Tomar crossing signals. I'm going to "attempt" to connect everything this weekend. I may have a couple of questions for you guys during the process. My son is getting very impatient, as am I! I'll let you know how it goes! Thanks again!


----------

